# 50/50 Poly Blend



## Jonny C (Mar 24, 2009)

Can some one pleas "pm" me and let me know what a good wholesale price for 50/50 poly blend shirts are. I just want to make sure I am receiving a reasonable price from my current supplier.


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

have you tried searching online and comparing prices? I treat it like anything else, get 3-4 estimates on anything before you committ to one.


----------

